# same size diesel wheels on all four corners Teryx question



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

I have searched and searched and have not found the info i need. I have a set of 30x10x14 outlaw radials and i want to run the MSA diesels on my teryx. I see they only come in a 4+3 offset in the 4/137 pattern. I want to run the same size wheel and tire on all four corners. My question is will i need spacers to make them be even front to rear? If so what is a good width to go with? I am asking on this forum and not a teryx only forum because i want advice for a mud set up.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't think you'd need spacers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you will be fine. As far as I know the offset is the same front and rear, but stock rims are different widths. So if you mean the same width wheel as well, then you should still be ok b/c they will have the same offset. The stock ones will have a slightly different offset b/c they are not the same width, so to track the same, one has to have more offset.


----------



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes same wheel all four corners. The msa diesels only come in one size for 4/137 bolt pattern. 7 wide with 4+3 offset. I need to know what width this will put me at front and rear? Will it be the same? Do I need spacers? I actually want to go a little wider.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think you will NEED spacers, and they should stick out alittle farther than stock... so unless you just want them... I'd still see what they look like first though, then order spacers based on if its wide enough for you.


----------



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> I dont think you will NEED spacers, and they should stick out alittle farther than stock... so unless you just want them... I'd still see what they look like first though, then order spacers based on if its wide enough for you.


So it will be same width front and rear? I know the wheels are different offsets and widths but don't know if putting same wheel and offset will make it different widths front and rear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No it shouldnt b/c the distance between the hubs F&R should be the same... The reason the stock rims are different offset's is b/c they are different widths, so for them be the same track width on the outside, one of them (the thinner one) has to have more offset so it tracks the same....

Putting the same width same offset rims all around should make them equal F&R. 

UNLESS I'm wrong, and the track width to the outside of the hub is different, but I dont think it is. 

If you want ot be %100 sure just take a tape measure to the hubs F&R and see.


----------



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm on a pipeline job about 6 hours away and can't put a tape on it. I was trying to order parts so they were there when I got home.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can measure mine this afternoon when I get home to be %100 positive, if you can wait that long.


----------



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> I can measure mine this afternoon when I get home to be %100 positive, if you can wait that long.


Sure thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just got this reply in a txt from a Teryx friend:

"if u take everything off and measure width of outside hub to outside they the same"


----------

